# Kitten Suckling and can't make her stop!



## Didi13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Good Afternoon All.
I am new here so I thank you all in advance for taking the time to help me out. 
I am writing this in a desperate attempt to find and alternative answer to what is riddled all over the internet.
I have had many pets in my life including cats/kittens of all ages and this is the first time I have encountered this.
Three weeks ago my boyfriend (Jeremy) and I adopted our little fur child, Dory. She was 9 weeks old when we got her and she had been living with her mom and brother indoors since birth with a lady who had adopted her mom while pregnant with the kittens. When I got Dory she was on solid food and using her litter tray. 
Moving her into our home she adapted SO well and is full of beans and has really come into herself. She plays like mad thing with all her toys and I make a big effort to interact with her. She sits on the bath ledge while I shower, she watches me cook, she 'helps' me prepare her food and is generally my little side kick. 
Since getting her she sleeps either on the bed or on the carpet directly next to me and jumps between the two during the night. She is way more attached to me that she is to Jeremy (probably because I am more besotted with her).
After having Dory for three days she started suckling on me. It started pretty calmly and would suckle on my eye for about 30 seconds, then try the neck or hand and would then cuddle up to my neck and fall asleep.
When this FIRST happened I was concerned and thought she might be missing her mom and so the research began. I read that I shouldn't encourage it. I read that I should try give her a blanket/soft toy/tshirt to suckle on instead. I read that I should try distract her attention. I read that I should gently put her on the floor. I read that I should calmly walk away. I read that I should never moan at her for doing this.
Since this day I have tried everything suggested to me. However her suckling has become more and more intensified. I wake up to hickies on my face/eyes/neck/arms. her little claws scratch me while she suckles and kneads and purrs like a motor boat.
If I put her on the floor, she just jumps straight up and tries again. She will nuzzle me as deeply as she can. She is not interested in any toys/blankets etc. If it happens during the day its a bit easier as I can walk away and she will just sit on the bed/couch/floor and meow, but at night time I cant really leave my bed.
Jeremy will try distract her or move her to his side of the bed, but she comes running straight back to me.
Does any one have any suggestions or tips or similar experiences?
I don't want to hurt or upset her, I want to help her. I'm worried that it could be more than a 'comfort' thing.

THANK YOU!
Didi


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm following this with interest because my kitten enjoys suckling-not with quite the same intensity as she used to. I've tried all manner of soft fabrics and also a lick-e-lix every day, which has helped to a certain extent.xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Didi, welcome to Pet Forum 

Your little Dory sounds and looks like a real sweetie. I am sure she is suckling as a means of comforting herself. Evidently she is missing the contact with her mum and her siblings a great deal, and was probably still having a suckle once a day from her mum, which is not unknown for kittens of 9 weeks old. Then all of sudden she is whipped away from her mum and siblings to a strange place with new humans. It is a lot for a little one to adjust to. For this reason I have always adopted kittens in pairs, so they have each other for comfort.

The fact that Dory is very attached to you already, following you everywhere constantly, is evidence she feels insecure and anxious, and the suckling is further evidence of that. Therefore I think the best thing is to accept it for what it is, act as her surrogate mum for now and give her as much love and attention as you can.

I understand you're not keen on having hickies on your face and neck, so you can put a soft fleece blanket on your lap and try to encourage her to transfer her suckling to that instead. Be very gentle and patient about it though, or she will feel rejected by the one person she has grown to trust. She will in time, as she settles in with you, stop suckling as much, though it's possible she will continue to do it occasionally to comfort herself, for the rest of her life. If so, it is not a problem.

Play with her lots using Flying Frenzy type toys as it will be a good distraction for her and help build her confidence. Also encourage your OH to play with her as it will help her to build bonds with him too, so she has two special humans.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is fairly common and often extends into adulthood - my jumpers used to be full of holes off one of our cats who sucked them to destruction. It shows that she loves and trusts you, which is a good thing. ( I bet her little feet are tensing and flexing like the clappers as well :Happy)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko used to suckle first thing every morning during his kitten months,he was a very troubled little lad and it seemed to bring him comfort.
Even now at 5 years old he still goes through periods of "needing to suckle" especially if he is having a flare up of his IBD,although he mainly just squidges with his front paws and dribbles now rather than actual suckling .
I just leave him to get on with it


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with all the advice above. Don't worry - Dory will grow out of it eventually.
Clip her claws regularly - just take off the sharp tip - this will help x


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

One of my old cats used to suckle (he had a very bad start having been fished out as a v young kitten from under a hospital by a cat catcher & kept in an office for 2 weeks before I got him) I let him get on with it mostly altho I diverted the suckling to my ear as being less obvious than other parts. However you could try a Feliway plug in which reproduces the pheremones of a lactating mother cat which may make her feel more relaxed & less inclined to suckle you.


----------



## Didi13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks all for your replies and suggestions.
I play with her every day, as often as I can to feel like she is getting the love and attention she deserves. For the past 4 nights I have slept with a soft fleece blanket next to me (one that I took to gym to get my smell onto it-gross I know) and when she starts I put the blanket over my face. This doesnt seem to be helping. She just keeps digging and head butting me until she finds some skin! I wish she liked clothes/fabric.
I will try clipping her nails (or asking the vet to do it for me) as this is the part that hurts me the most and makes the whole situation a bit unbearable.
I just want to know that she is ok and that I am doing everything right.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Didi13 (Aug 11, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153190665799527



Link to her suckling


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She might or might not ever stop the habit! I had a lovely little girls years ago that if she was laying on you or nearby she would suckle my earlobs! she did it throughout her adulthood, I don't know whether there is a cure tbh. but be assured it is just a comfort thing for a cat. xxx


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

My girl still suckles and she is over a year! Also not taken from her mum until 12 weeks. She loves doing it in the evenings mainly, but I have somehow trained her to use the same pink blanket, so if she starts while I'm sitting I'll put the blanket on my lap and she merrily sucks that, I hate her sucking my skin/clothes! 
Never seen such a happy cat as when she is sucking and kneading that blanket purring her head off!


----------

